# Simuler un toucher du doigt dans raccourcie sur iOS



## pomme man (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, Je viens de me prendre la tête tous la matinée à chercher la possibilité de simuler un appuie sur un bouton dans raccourcie sur iOS ! mais aucun de mes mots clefs tournées dans tous les sens sur google ou sur ce forum ne me renvoie à quoi que ce soit, peut être n'est ce pas possible ? 
Pour que se soit plus claire, je cherche à "ouvrir une app" puis activé un service qui nécessite l'appuie sur la zone centrale de l'écran dans cette app spécifique (un VPN globalProtect du travail en l'occurence). il n'y à aucune autre façon d'activé cette app sas appuie sur le centre de l'écran et forcement si je ne peut pas faire ça je ne peut pas créer l'automatisation qui viens après ! 
SOS et merci !


----------

